# Yesssss



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good god I have been waiting a long time to see these tins for sale again

Opus X Perfexcion X 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 2 tins )
Opus X Reserva D Chateau 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 1 tin )
Opus X Robusto 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 1 tin )


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

cool beans! I smoked that VSG you gave me......fricken awsome!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

oh yeah cell phone photo's sorry,,, 
someone at the walmart in Houston likes Sony cameras


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, that is a score


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Regardless of what's inside, those tins themselves are sweet.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Bill!

What sizes do they come in? I love smaller cigars.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

sizes edited in



GlockG23 said:


> Opus X Perfexcion X 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 2 tins )* 6.25 x 48*
> Opus X Reserva D Chateau 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 1 tin ) *7 x 48*
> Opus X Robusto 1992 Rare Estate Reserve ( 1 tin ) *5.25 x 50*


 



Nickerson said:


> Nice Bill!
> 
> What sizes do they come in? I love smaller cigars.


I think the smallest is the Robusto Cigar Man Andy would know for sure though


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not remember the stripes being on the bottoms of the tins last year

Does anyone know / remember different?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The Tinderbox I bought my OpusXs always has the tins of 3 robustos but they are $50 per tin... but damn those look nice


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

That they sell for? I have few tins!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice score


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Egis said:


> That they sell for? I have few tins!


40.79
34.79 x's 2
32.79

That is what I paid for them if I remember correctly


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

Nothing like walking into the humidor and finding the Opus display, it almost makes you cry


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are Beauts!

Nice find SIR!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> 40.79
> 34.79 x's 2
> 32.79
> 
> That is what I paid for them if I remember correctly


Nice prices, I have mine from couple years back. My local B&M has em, for 60$, but don't remember for which size exactly!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful! I have yet to find any where I live but I will definitely keep looking!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great grab Bill!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, Bill, the stripes were there last year.

Generally, around here, the tins run from $50-70, depending on vitola ($50 for robusto, $70 for the churchill). They try to tout the tins as being collectable, but all it really is, is an excuse to charge >MSRP for the innards. Since most B&M's do some fancy footwork with the singles and occasional boxes they get, the tins are a great way for many of us to get Opus. They also make for incredibly memorable gifts and heart wrending BOMBS!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never smoked them back to back before
I think I will try the robusto's this weekend

The ones in the tins are wrapped in ceder 
The robusto in the box do not 
But they have the same bands

A fancy trick maybe

*All I know is, I will be smoking two for science this weekend*
*8)*


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score, Bill. Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good


----------

